# Upload Faster



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I have an upload speed now of 300 using windows xp professional and Wideopenwest for my ISP. My download speed is 2mps. which is plenty fast enough. I need my upload speed to be faster for publishing my web pages. I heard that the MTU configuration can be changed to tweak the registry. My packet is 1472 when I ping. I hear that 28 is used for headers. I was going to change it to 1500. I can't find where my MTU is located in my registry under Services\TCPIP\Parameters\interfaces.
Does anyone know if I can make my upload speed faster, or is this a lost cause?
Thanks, Silverado...


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Isn't the upload speed determinded by the ISP?
(same with download speed)


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

Actually I thought the upload speed is always slower then the download speed.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Yep, it is.
The fastest upload speed will always be slower than the download speed.


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh, right, I read your post wrong. When you said "same with download speed" I thought you were saying same speed. I really need sleep lol


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Yes, it is determined by the ISP, but I heard there is a tweak you can do to the registry in the MTU line to confuse it, and I just want to make sure it was true before I screw up my registry by changing or adding the line MTU -1500 that's all.


----------

